# instalacja gentoo z live dvd

## wolk

Wypalilem sobie ostatnie live dvd gentoo i chcialbym je teraz zainstalowac na dysk. Czy jest jakis graficzny instalator czy trzeba instalowac "po staremu" uzywajac chroota?

----------

## Pryka

To on jeszcze istnieje?? W każdym razie daruj sobie próby instalowanie Gentoo przy pomocy tego czegoś... handbook i chroot

----------

## SlashBeast

Trzeba uzyc dokumentacji, dostepnej rowniez w jezyku polskim, na gentoo.org.

// Niech ktos zamknie ten temat.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zamykam. Trzeba go było zgłosić jako naruszenie.

----------

